# Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!



## Sebbo85 (23. Mai 2016)

Allgemein würd mich das Zeugs dieser Firma interessieren.. sowohl E-Motoren, Aussenborder bis 5ps, sowohl Schlauch und Aluboote zu saugünstigen Preisen. Ich mein klar, man sollte nicht allzu viel erwarten.. aber in diversen Bootsforen werden die Dinger recht hoch gelobt. 

Zb sollen die Schlauchboote demnächst auch mit Aluboden kommen, sind somit meines Wissens nach einer der günstigsten Anbieter überhaupt.

Auch das Aluboot würde mich irgendwie reizen. 

Über jegliche Erfahrungen zu den Produkten der Firma wäre ich sehr dankbar !


----------



## Fishangler (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Moin,

 ich kann das Schlauchboot weiterempfehlen. Fahre damit schon seit 1 1/2 Monaten über Flüsse und Seen. Die Rutenhalter von denen sind auch einwandfrei.  Ab heute ist auch ein Holzboden im Sortiment von Aquaparx (119€). Aluboden solls nicht geben, soweit ich weiß.

 Über die Schlauchboote habe ich aber schon was geschrieben gehabt, in einem anderen Thread.

 Wenne noch fragen hast dann frag 

 MfG Martin


----------



## fischbär (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Ich würde auch so ein Teil anschaffen, mit dem 119€ Boden. Dann geht es angeblich bis 15 PS. Weiß einer wie es sich dann mit der CE verhält? Auf dem Typenschild steht dann ja immer noch nur 5 PS.
Falls jemand sonst noch Erfahrungen zu Aquaparx beisteuern kann, immer her damit!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Ich kenne das Boot nicht, aber ich habe ein günstiges Angebot dazu gesehen.

Dort soll das Boot mit dem Boden und der CE für 15 PS 300 Euro kosten.

Und nein ich bin nicht verbandelt mit dem Anbieter


----------



## Sebbo85 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

schade dass die kein 260/270 haben, das hätte ich gleich bestellt..


----------



## fischbär (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Boot nicht, aber ich habe ein günstiges Angebot dazu gesehen.
> 
> Dort soll das Boot mit dem Boden und der CE für 15 PS 300 Euro kosten.
> 
> Und nein ich bin nicht verbandelt mit dem Anbieter


Mit Boden? Woher weißt Du das? Wie verhält sich aquaparx eigentlich zu Viamare? Von der Sorte gab es auf Mallorca ziemlich viele...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Mit Boden? Woher weißt Du das? Wie verhält sich aquaparx eigentlich zu Viamare? Von der Sorte gab es auf Mallorca ziemlich viele...



Nur weil es da steht, mit Lattenboden und 15 PS CE Konformitätserklärung.


@Sebbo85: Ich würde den Anbieter mal kontaktieren, der hat ja alle anderen Boote des Herstellers auch im Angebot.


----------



## fischbär (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Hab die ce runtergeladen. Das ist echt Service. Wie dick ist egtl. das PVC bei dem Rib330?


----------



## Sebbo85 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nur weil es da steht, mit Lattenboden und 15 PS CE Konformitätserklärung.
> 
> 
> @Sebbo85: Ich würde den Anbieter mal kontaktieren, der hat ja alle anderen Boote des Herstellers auch im Angebot.



Hab ich vor einigen Tagen bereits schonmal gemacht ;-) er war allerdings auch so ehrlich und meinte, dass der normale Lattenboden zB fürs Spinfischen nicht geeignet ist und recht wacklig ist. Im Wallerforum wurden die Boote von einigen getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## fischbär (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Hinstellen beim Spinnfischen auf sich? Ich sitze immer auf dem Schlauch... Warum stellt Ihr Euch hin? Ist doch unnötig anstrengend und wackelig, oder?
Welche Dicke haben die 330er eigentlich beim PVC? 1 mm?


----------



## fischbär (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Weiß jemand ob bei Koch Boote alles ok ist? Emails werden nicht beantwortet und die Telefonnummer geht auch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Ich kenne den Anbieter nicht persönlich, aber er ist ein langjähriges MItglied in Boote-forum. 

Den Laden haben sie ja erst gerade aufgemacht, und da ist sicher noch viel zu tun.  Entweder nochmal probieren, oder abwarten.


----------



## fischbär (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Er hat geantwortet. Alle Fragen sehr nett beantwortet. Ich paste sie mal: 

- Wie dick ist das PVC? 0,9mm

- Bieten Sie auch den festen Boden an, der auf der Aquaparx-Webseite für die 330er angeboten wird? ja den bieten wir auch an. Dieser kostet 120,-€
Es gibt 3 Versionen 1, 2 und 3 teilig
MARINEPLEX  Festboden + Kiel RIB-330

- Wie hoch ist das Gewicht der Bootshülle, ohne den Boden bzw. die Ruder etc. ca. 35Kg

- Bekommt man so ein Boot (mit dem festen Boden) abgelassen in den Kofferraum mit einseitig umgeklappter Rückbank (ca. Kompaktklasse, Golf etc.)? Glaube nicht das es passt, aber man kann den Boden ja demontieren.

- Wie lange dauert der Einbau des festen Bodens? Keine 10 Minuten

Und: was wäre der Preis für ein 330er mit Boden und Versand?
330 in gelb 300,-€, Boden 120,-€ (3 teilg.), Versand 30,-€


----------



## Fishangler (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

@Fishbär...das boot passt gefaltet in dein Golf Kofferraum aber nur mit umgeklappten sitzen.

Außerdem soll Aquaparx auch bald einen Aluboden anbieten. Das Musterstück aus Alu haben Sie mir mitgegeben, weil ich ein Tag vorm Urlaub immernoch keinen Holzboden bekommen hatte (Personalausfall an der Zuschnittmaschine). Echt netter Service bei dem Laden. Hab sogar den Aluboden zum Preis vom Holzboden bekommen. Ich glaube der soll um die 150€ kosten wenn Lieferbar.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp, wenn ihr vorort bei Aquaparx seid. Am besten immer mit den Männern hinten im Büro reden, die haben richtig plan und man kann mit denen verhandeln. Ich sag nur Aluboden  Außerdem habe ich am Anfang 2 Rutenhalter und eine Fußpumpe gratis mitbekommen, weil die kein weißes Schlauchi da hatten und ich das gelbe nehmen musste 

Mfg Martin


----------



## fischbär (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aquaparx 330cm Schlauchi neu für 320€ ?!*

Ist dieser Zusatzboden mit Kiel eigentlich aus Holz oder Plastik?
edit: ich sehe es selbst: Marineplex Holz


----------

